# Wächter als DD einsetzbar?



## Ilunadin (31. Januar 2008)

Hi ich bin noch relativ neu in HDRO und wollte jetzt  neben meinem Elb Kundigen gerne einen Hobbit Nahkämpfer spielen.Da mir der Schurke nicht sehr gefällt habe ich einen Wächter erstellt der mir schon eher zusagt,jedoch will ich später nicht mit ihm tanken.Daher wollte ich fragen ob man einen Wächter auch wie einen DD benutzen kann und nur sekundär als Tank.

Danke im vorraus und mfg


----------



## Himheru (31. Januar 2008)

Das könnte sein, jedoch wird der Wächter nie ein so guter DD sein wie der Waffenmeister oder der Jäger, da ist der Wächter dann doch zu sehr an seine Rolle in der Gruppe gebunden und die ist nunmal das Tanken von Gegnern.Also mein Tipp: Erstell dir lieber nen Waffi oder Jäger wenn du ein DD sein willst.


----------



## Dargrimm (1. Februar 2008)

Himheru schrieb:


> Das könnte sein, jedoch wird der Wächter nie ein so guter DD sein wie der Waffenmeister oder der Jäger, da ist der Wächter dann doch zu sehr an seine Rolle in der Gruppe gebunden und die ist nunmal das Tanken von Gegnern.Also mein Tipp: Erstell dir lieber nen Waffi oder Jäger wenn du ein DD sein willst.



Heyho,

mit dem kommenden Patch Buch 12 wird der Wächter zwar deutlich mehr Schaden austeilen können als bislang aber ein Damage-Dealer in dem Sinne wird er niemals. Wie mein Vorredner schon ganz richtig bemerkt: Wenn du einen schlagkräftigen Nahkämpfer mit schwerer Rüstung suchst: Waffenmeister. 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (1. Februar 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> mit dem kommenden Patch Buch 12 wird der Wächter zwar deutlich mehr Schaden austeilen können als bislang aber ein Damage-Dealer in dem Sinne wird er niemals. Wie mein Vorredner schon ganz richtig bemerkt: Wenn du einen schlagkräftigen Nahkämpfer mit schwerer Rüstung suchst: Waffenmeister.
> 
> ...



Ok dann danke ihr zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (13. März 2008)

Nach buch 12 wird der Wächter nicht wirklich viel Schlagkräftiger. Die Haltung und er Mob, den man bekämpft ist die Entscheidung die der Wächter dann trifft. 

Ein Klasse wie der Wächter bei HDRO kann auch "Schaden" machen wenn er Überwältigen mit Zweihand kombiniert. Betrachtet aber euer Equip dabei, denn sonst wird das auch nix. 

Von grund auf kann man sagen, dass der Wächer kein Damagedealer ist, wenn man ihn dementsprechend skillt, Tugenden setzt, und das Equip danach ausrichtet, dann macht er natürlich etwas mehr schaden als der Standardwächter. 

Die Primäraufgabe des Wächters ist das Tanken...


----------



## Berennor (23. März 2008)

hallo leute,

ich bin ja auch ein wächter, habe letztens in der zeitschrif buffed 2 sachen gelesen, von denen ich im spiel noch nichts mitbekommen habe.

1. soll der wächter einen neuen kriegsschrei erhalten haben. weiß jmd welchen und welche es schon gibt?

2. soll es neue benutzbare items wie ein jagdhorn geben. weiß jmd wo man so ein horn herbekommt?


----------



## Aurengur (25. März 2008)

Serwus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt einen neuen Kriegsschrei, der auf einen Gegner gerichtet werden kann, um dessen Aggro zu bekommen. Dieser hat eine geringe Abklingzeit, und ist in einem Kampf öfter einsetzbar. 
Das mit den Hörnern kann ich dir nicht bestätigen, sehe es aber auch als unsinnig an etwas zu stunnen, denn ein Wächter tankt und braucht den Damage, damit die Aggro passt, und der Blockbaum freigeschalten wird. 

LG


----------



## mäkki (13. April 2008)

Also ich hab sowas mit meinem Twink vor, so das ich auch mal ein Beryllsplittergegner solo machen kann. Oder ist die bessere alternative ein Waffenmeister mit Schild? Ich muss sagen das Waffenmeister so gut wie sie austeilen aber auch schnell ihr leben verlieren wenn sie an den richtigen mob geraten.


----------



## Aurengur (14. April 2008)

Es gibt schon Mobs, die man als Wächter solo legen kann, aber zum effektiven Farmen von Beryllsplittermobs empfehle ich da soch eher einen Jäger, oder einen Schurken. Waffi ist nur bedingt geeignet dafür, und Wächter schon gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mäkki (14. April 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Mobs, die man als Wächter solo legen kann, aber zum effektiven Farmen von Beryllsplittermobs empfehle ich da soch eher einen Jäger, oder einen Schurken. Waffi ist nur bedingt geeignet dafür, und Wächter schon gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boh diese Antwort wollte ich ja mal gar nicht haben ;P... mist, jetzt kann ich was neues anfangen.


----------



## Kerindor (16. April 2008)

Die Farmhaltung des Wächters ist eine Farmhaltung, nichts mehr. Ein DD ist und soll er auch nicht sein. 
Primär und Sekundär ist er nunmal Tank.
Diese Haltung ist dazu gedacht auch allein mal etwas Gold in die Beutel zu bekommen. 

Splittermobs (von den 20k Typen mal abgesehen, die sind kaum zu schaffen grad wenn noch andere Mobs hinzukommen), bekommt man aber auch mit dem Wächter gelegt.

In Raids muss der Wächter mit Schild und Blockhaltung agieren. Ausnahmen gibt es da nur bei 2 Wächtern, da kann der andere ohne Aggro mit (gutem!) 2-Händer helfen. 

Aber einen Wächter spielt man ja auch nicht weil man alleine Roxxorn will, sondern weil man den Mob davon abhalten will seine Schützlinge zu verprügeln.


DDs werden eh überbewertet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (8. Mai 2008)

Ich weiss nicht obs schon aufgefallen ist, aber da wir in der Spalte stets zwei Wächter dabei haben, nutzt der zweite (wechseln immer meist ab) "Torkeln", bzw. hält es auf dem Gegner drauf. Das Ding bringt immerhin 15% weniger Angriffsgeschwindigkeit und der Schurke kann dieses Patzer-Ding drauf machen, welcher zu höherem Aggroaufbau führt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (9. Mai 2008)

Stimmt... aber was hat das mit dem Thema DamageDealer zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (13. Mai 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Stimmt... aber was hat das mit dem Thema DamageDealer zu tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eh ... gar nichts, doch macht es den Wächter nicht gänzlich nutzlos im Gruppenspiel auch mal mit ner Zweihand herum zu rennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (13. Mai 2008)

Die Frage stellt sich doch nicht, schon gar nicht in einem Raid, oder verstehe ich deinen Satz nicht ganz?


----------

